# Visa runs??



## StevoD (Jan 5, 2010)

*Visa Run To Oman*

Hey Everyone, I've been in Dubai bout 8 months now and I need to do another visa run before the 16th off this month but my usual driver is away on holiday and I don't drive!!!!! Is anybody doing a run in the next 2 weeks and have any space in their car please?? I'm willing to pay of course and any help would be very much appreciated! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## meri_gadi (Dec 15, 2009)

*Oman Visa Run*

Hey guys,

I just need to know, How many times can you do the Oman visa run, without them telling you where to go.

Thanks 

Jav


----------



## Neelam1982 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi all,

Reading through this forum, I have come across some threads where people talk about 'visa-runs' and I am guessing this means crossing border to get a renewed visit visa. How do those who continuously live in Dubai on Visit visa afford to live without working? I am assuming its illegal to work in Dubai without a specific work visa - am I right? Also, do the authorities not mind people living in Dubai, through this visa-run thing? I mean, what happens if they reject you and you cannot get back in, you would be stuck in Oman? Is there a limit as to how many times you can renew the visa? :confused2:

Bit confused!!


----------



## Alan_Jza (Apr 26, 2010)

Neelam1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Reading through this forum, I have come across some threads where people talk about 'visa-runs' and I am guessing this means crossing border to get a renewed visit visa. How do those who continuously live in Dubai on Visit visa afford to live without working? I am assuming its illegal to work in Dubai without a specific work visa - am I right? Also, do the authorities not mind people living in Dubai, through this visa-run thing? I mean, what happens if they reject you and you cannot get back in, you would be stuck in Oman? Is there a limit as to how many times you can renew the visa? :confused2:
> 
> Bit confused!!


I am going on a Visa run next week I dont work in UAE bene looking for a job and have funds to keep me here for a long while. Its only allowed by certain passpport holders and it is at teh momenmt unlimited every 40 days


----------



## Alan_Jza (Apr 26, 2010)

*VISA RUN Dubai to Oman*

Anyone interested in joining me on a Visa run within the next week. Looking for company ( share costs? )


----------



## Alan_Jza (Apr 26, 2010)

meri_gadi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just need to know, How many times can you do the Oman visa run, without them telling you where to go.
> 
> ...


I have done 12 Visa Runs without any problems


----------



## Alan_Jza (Apr 26, 2010)

StevoD said:


> Hey Everyone, I've been in Dubai bout 8 months now and I need to do another visa run before the 16th off this month but my usual driver is away on holiday and I don't drive!!!!! Is anybody doing a run in the next 2 weeks and have any space in their car please?? I'm willing to pay of course and any help would be very much appreciated! Thanks in advance!!


I am going on a Visa Run asap if you want to join me


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes it is illegal, plain and simple.

Many companies, including the large international ones, try to get people into the country on viist visas first so that they can start employment immediately.

The good companies follow through on their promise so no visa runs are needed unless the process is genuinely delayed.
But many people have been caught out by companies who start finding excuses with the visa applications. But as the person is already here, its too late to take any action except go on visa runs and hope the work visa eventually comes through.

Either way, the above is illegal and bad practice. Although many companies will tell you its normal and everyone does it.
Its always fine when nothing happens. And you'll likely meet many people who are in this situation and will tell you its not a problem.

But if something does, who do you think loses out more? The company MIGHT get a small fine, but for the employee it could be jail time or deportation. And in these cases, how much do you think a company will fight the authorities on your behalf? 

Ultimately its up to the individual whether they are willing to take the risk.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Neelam1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Reading through this forum, I have come across some threads where people talk about 'visa-runs' and I am guessing this means crossing border to get a renewed visit visa. How do those who continuously live in Dubai on Visit visa afford to live without working? I am assuming its illegal to work in Dubai without a specific work visa - am I right? Also, do the authorities not mind people living in Dubai, through this visa-run thing? I mean, what happens if they reject you and you cannot get back in, you would be stuck in Oman? Is there a limit as to how many times you can renew the visa? :confused2:
> 
> Bit confused!!


1. They are working without a work permit.
2. Yes.
3. Apparently not. But sometimes inspectors will find illegal workers and fine them, jail them, deport them.
4. Probably. It did happen to some visa runners when visa rules changed in August 2008.
5. If you're from a country that gets an entry visa on arrival then I think no limit because technically you're getting a new visa each time. If you get renewal at DNRD then it's once only.

More here ...

Visit Visa Renewal Dubai


----------

